# Happy Birthday Crawfishie



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

:fest06:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:band: :WAYV: :birthday:


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEEEEEEEEEHHHHH !!
Happy B Day !!!

arty: :birthday:


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

happy b-day bro!!


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

Happy bday bro


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Have a good one.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

happy b day


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Happy bday bro


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I deeply appreciate the b-day wishes, however...my b-day isn't until Jan 15th. Maybe there's something wrong somewhere in my info, that's all I can figure. I'll check it out n repair what's broken on my end. 
Thanks again.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

oh, ok so we take it all back then . so happy friday to ya.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

:fail:lmao


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Crawfishie!! said:


> I deeply appreciate the b-day wishes, however...my b-day isn't until Jan 15th. Maybe there's something wrong somewhere in my info, that's all I can figure. I'll check it out n repair what's broken on my end.
> Thanks again.


:bigeyes::fart::nutkick::doh::chairshot::261::buttkick::slap::hitwithrock:oke:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

hbd f00


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

:booty:


wood butcher said:


> oh, ok so we take it all back then . so happy friday to ya.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Uh oh, did I make a boo boo? I could swear it showed up on the 12th.
Oh well, better early than never.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

you see, this is why we cant have a woman in the whitehouse! Bwaahaa


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Okay Nov 15 I could have screwed up, but I refuse to think that I could have screwed up THAT bad.

As for the whitehouse comment, it's not my fault that someone on staff can get the date right in the first place.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks BigD....Much appreciated. But really, my b-day isnt till JAN 15th. LMAO....big 42!!!


----------



## Rozzy (Jan 9, 2009)

She's early all the time. lol


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

We all love ya Big D


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

:34: :speechless: :dunce: :18:

:biggrin:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Rozzy said:


> She's early all the time. lol


Better than being late


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I figured it out!

His birthday wasn't posted, but the mudaholic convention. I just saw his name and assumed.

Oops

I'll shut up now.
D


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Rozzy said:


> She's early all the time. lol


Wish my girl would come early......


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh I really want to say something here, but it's a family site. I'm sure you have an idea though :naughty:


----------

